# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [films] - Recherche films de mutants style x men devilman

## koKoTis

Bonjour, connaissez vous des bon films de mutants style x men, devilman ?

----------


## illight

Bah tu as les 4 fantastiques et spiderman dans le meme style quand meme  ::): 

Sinon t'a aussi Daredevil (meme si perso j'ai pas du tout accroch  ::mrgreen:: )

Aprs a dpend si tu cherche dans le genre vraiment COmics, ou vraiment un film de mutant  ::mrgreen::

----------


## koKoTis

Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;):  

les 4 fantastiques je vais le voir

Je vais donc aussi voir Daredevil

Vous en connaissez d'autres ?

----------


## shadowmoon

Y'a Hulk qui n'avait pas encore t cit

----------


## koKoTis

Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;):  

Hulk c'est l'homme vert ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Et revoila koKotis qui recommence...  ::mrgreen::  

Hellboy, pas mal dans le genre...

----------


## loka

Elektra aussi (mais voir daredevil avant, tu comprendras pourquoi  :;): )

----------


## Rayek

La league des gentlemen extraordiaires qui est pas mal aussi.

----------


## koKoTis

> Hellboy, pas mal dans le genre...


Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;): 




> Elektra aussi (mais voir daredevil avant, tu comprendras pourquoi )


Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;): 




> La league des gentlemen extraordiaires qui est pas mal aussi.


Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Kenji

> Et revoila koKotis qui recommence...


J'allais dire la mme chose...  ::mrgreen::  
A quand connaissez vous des bons livres de Tolsto  :8-):

----------


## koKoTis

Donc je rcapitule, pour l'intant j'ai ca:
x men
devilman
les 4 fantastiques
spiderman
Hulk 
Hellboy
Elektra 
La league des gentlemen extraordiaires

vous en connaissez d'autres ?

----------


## Rayek

Vanhelsing (le film pas l'anime) qui est moyen (bon divertissement)

----------


## koKoTis

Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## bulbo

> Vanhelsing (le film pas l'anime) qui est moyen (bon divertissement)


Attends tu trouves la ligue des gentlemen pas mal et van helsing moyen  :8O:  

La ligue m'a vraiment saoul, effet speciaux a la ramasse, persos bof bof, alors que van hellsing c'est tout l'inverse, de l'action, un jeu d'acteur a la hauteur, les fesses de Kate... bon je m'egare mais c'est juste pour dire que ca n'a rien a voir.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Rayek

> Attends tu trouves la ligue des gentlemen pas mal et van helsing moyen  
> 
> La ligue m'a vraiment saoul, effet speciaux a la ramasse, persos bof bof, alors que van hellsing c'est tout l'inverse, de l'action, un jeu d'acteur a la hauteur, les fesses de Kate... bon je m'egare mais c'est juste pour dire que ca n'a rien a voir.
> 
> Bulbo


Les deux sont de bons divertissement (c'est plus dans ce sens qu'il fallait le prendre).
J'ai bien apprci les deux de toutes faon ^^

----------


## loka

> Attends tu trouves la ligue des gentlemen pas mal et van helsing moyen  
> 
> La ligue m'a vraiment saoul, effet speciaux a la ramasse, persos bof bof, alors que van hellsing c'est tout l'inverse, de l'action, un jeu d'acteur a la hauteur, les fesses de Kate... bon je m'egare mais c'est juste pour dire que ca n'a rien a voir.
> 
> Bulbo


Personnellement, j'ai prfr la ligue des gentleman que Van Hellsing.

----------


## Bebel

> Personnellement, j'ai prfr la ligue des gentleman que Van Hellsing.


Pareil, le pire dans van Hellsing c'est l'interpretation du grand mchant. Ca casse tout le mythe.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Et Harry Potter ?

Ils ont tous des pouvoirs et c'est une bande, a compte, non ?  ::aie::

----------


## Cybher

> C'est pour les tout petit ca


je sais que je suis pas tres grand mais dire que je suis tout petit... ya des limites....  ::aie:: 

sinon les tortues ninja?  ::yaisse2::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> C'est pour les tout petit ca


T'as oubli de me dire "Bonjour et encore merci"  ::cry::

----------


## koKoTis

> T'as oubli de me dire "Bonjour et encore merci"


Bonjour et encore merci  :;):  ou merci encore comme tu veut

----------


## Cybher

> Et tu me dit que tu n'est pas tout petit 
> Ah tu a 24 moi, je comprend


en tout cas je suis assez grand pour faire une recherche sur google...
http://www.allocine.fr/tags/default_gen_tag=mutant.html

----------


## koKoTis

J'ai vu Gost Raider aussi

Donc je rcapitule, pour l'intant j'ai ca:



> x men
> devilman
> les 4 fantastiques
> spiderman
> Hulk
> Hellboy
> Elektra
> La league des gentlemen extraordiaires
> Gost Raider

----------


## Cybher

> Ben de nos jours les petits maitrise mieu les ordinateur que les grands vu qu'il on de cour informatique a l'cole


et des cours d'orthographe???  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## bulbo

Tu as aussi:

The shadow (ok c'est une bouze mais bon il a pas dit bon film de mutant)
Spawn

Sinon pas en film mais en serie tu as Heroes (en ce moment sur TF1)

[Edit] Et tu as oublie Daredevil et Van Helsing dans ton recapitulatif [/Edit]

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## koKoTis

> Sinon pas en film mais en serie tu as Heroes (en ce moment sur TF1)


A quelle heure ?




> Et tu as oublie Daredevil et Van Helsing dans ton recapitulatif [


Donc je rcapitule, pour l'intant j'ai ca:



> x men
> devilman
> les 4 fantastiques
> spiderman
> Hulk
> Hellboy
> Elektra
> La league des gentlemen extraordiaires
> Gost Raider
> ...

----------


## loka

Je viens de penser  un autre super film du genre : Les mystery men  ::mrgreen::  

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...ilm=21868.html

Je l'ai en dvd, perso j'ai bien aim, mais pas  prendre au srieux ^^

----------


## bulbo

> A quelle heure ?


Le Samedi a 20h50

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Cybher

et personne ne veut de mon 'Tortues Ninja'   ::piou::   ::piou::  

 ::mouarf::

----------


## koKoTis

> Je viens de penser  un autre super film du genre : Les mystery men


Merci  :;):  

Donc je rcapitule, pour l'intant j'ai ca:



> x men
> devilman
> les 4 fantastiques
> spiderman
> Hulk
> Hellboy
> Elektra
> La league des gentlemen extraordiaires
> Gost Raider
> ...

----------


## koKoTis

> Le Samedi a 20h50


Merci je vais regarder samedi prochain  :;):

----------


## koKoTis

> et personne ne veut de mon 'Tortues Ninja'


Si mon petit cousin  ::D:

----------


## Matthieu2000

flash
underground
violet
starwar
(superman)
l'homme invisible

----------


## koKoTis

Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;): 

Donc je rcapitule, pour l'intant j'ai ca:



> x men
> devilman
> les 4 fantastiques
> spiderman
> Hulk
> Hellboy
> Elektra
> La league des gentlemen extraordiaires
> Gost Raider
> ...

----------


## titoun256

ya aussi Spawn que tu n'a pas mis dans ta liste, bien que ca soit trs mauvais...

----------


## koKoTis

> ya aussi Spawn que tu n'a pas mis dans ta liste, bien que ca soit trs mauvais...


S'il est si mauvais, pas la peine que je le regarde

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Dans un sens si il arrive  enchainer tous les films de sa liste sans overdose il doit pouvoir regarder spawn sans problme...

----------


## LineLe

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...film=6147.html

----------


## koKoTis

> Dans un sens si il arrive  enchainer tous les films de sa liste sans overdose il doit pouvoir regarder spawn sans problme...


Bon ben je vai le regarder alor  ::D:  





> http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...film=6147.html


Merci baucoup  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Donc je rcapitule, pour l'intant j'ai ca:



> x men
> devilman
> les 4 fantastiques
> spiderman
> Hul...


 ::oops::  Dsol, ma schizophrnie qui me reprend...  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> Donc je rcapitule, pour l'intant j'ai ca:
> 
> 
>  Dsol, ma schizophrnie qui me reprend...


rah le coquinou
qu'il est moqueur  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> rah le coquinou
> qu'il est moqueur


Oui, c'est vrai, je suis dsol...  ::oops::

----------


## koKoTis

Hiere soir j'ai regarder La ligue des gentlemans extraordinaires, il est pas trible, on voi pas trops les mutant, en plu il sont pas beau, il ma un peut souler,  j'espre que les autre seront mieux  :;): 

Et avant hiere j'ai regarder Hellboy, celui-la t pas mal  :;): 

Mais le meiux c't devilman

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Hiere soir j'ai regarder La ligue des gentlemans extraordinaires, il est pas trible, on voi pas trops les mutant, en plu il sont pas beau, il ma un peut souler,  j'espre que les autre seront mieux


Moi, par contre, ce que je trouve pas beau, c'est ton orthographe  ::?:  

Et puis si tu vois pas les mutants dans la "ligue", c'est normal, c'est que des "lgendes" comme dans "Van Helsing" ou "Underworld"

----------


## fnobb

Dans la serie des Marvel's :

Ghost Rider

----------


## koKoTis

> Dans la serie des Marvel's :
> 
> Ghost Rider


Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;):  

Mais je l'ai dja vu

----------


## fnobb

bonjour,
toujour dans la serie Marvel :
THE PUNISHER
Captain America

----------


## koKoTis

> bonjour,
> toujour dans la serie Marvel :
> THE PUNISHER
> Captain America


Merci encore  :;): 


Donc je rcapitule, pour l'intant j'ai ca:



> x men
> devilman
> les 4 fantastiques
> spiderman
> Hulk
> Hellboy
> Elektra
> La league des gentlemen extraordiaires
> Gost Raider
> ...

----------


## koKoTis

Vous en connaissez d'autres ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Vous en connaissez d'autres ?


Oui, pourquoi ?  ::mrgreen::  









Allez... Les indestructibles de Pixar

----------


## Cybher

tu as dja regard tous ces films??  :8O:

----------


## jbrasselet

Star Wars avec des mutants?  :8O:  
On a pas du voir le mme  ::mouarf::

----------


## koKoTis

> tu as dja regard tous ces films??


Non pas tous, mais je veut une longue liste

----------


## Loceka

> 1.	Fallout 2: A Post-Nuclear Role-Playing Game (1998) (VG)	9.8/10 
> 2.	Biohazard 4 (2005) (VG)	9.6/10 
> 3.	Fallout: A Post-Nuclear Role-Playing Game (1997) (VG)	"   
> 4.	"Futurama" (1999)	9.3/10 
> 5.	Under a Killing Moon (1994) (VG)	9.2/10 
> 6.	"Doctor Who" (1963)	"   
> 	- "Doctor Who: Genesis of the Daleks: Part 1 (#12.11)" (1975)	"   
> 	 show more 
> 7.	Biohazard (1996) (VG)	9.0/10 
> ...

----------


## koKoTis

Merci pour cette longue liste  :;):   :;):

----------


## bakaneko

Cette liste contient mme des films qui ne sont pas sortis  ::D:

----------


## Rayek

> Cette liste contient mme des films qui ne sont pas sortis


Et aussi des jeux videos



```

```

----------


## koKoTis

> Sinon pas en film mais en serie tu as Heroes (en ce moment sur TF1)


C'est le dusime foi que je voi cette serie et je n'est pas vu un seul mutant

Par contre j'ai vu:

devilman
les 4 fantastiques
Hellboy
Elektra

Il sont pas mal, mais dans elektra je n'ai pas vu de mutnant non plu

----------


## zooro

> Hulk c'est l'homme vert ?


Non, le gant vert, c'est celui qui vend du mas  ::mrgreen::  




> C'est le dusime foi que je voi cette serie et je n'est pas vu un seul mutant


Pourtant, tu as vu la pom-pom girl, non ?
Bon c'est sr, c'est pas elle qui fait le plus peur dans l'histoire, mais c'est bien une mutante  :;): 


Sinon, pour continuer ta liste de films, tu as aussi... La mutante ! Ainsi que la mutante 2, et la mutante 3. Ah, j'ai trouv un filon  ::mouarf:: 
Et La mouche, aussi.

----------


## koKoTis

Merci encore  :;):

----------


## koKoTis

Il me semble que j'avais dja vu Daredevil, c'est pas un aveugle ?

Par contre Van Helsing j'aime pas du tout, j'ai juste vu des extrai j'ai un pot qui l'avai, ca ne me plai pas.

Si non les 4 fantastiques 1 et 2 c'est pas mal  :;):  enfin j'ai pas encore vu le deux il n'est pas au vido club

----------


## koKoTis

J'ai vu la mutante 1 et 2, c'est plutot une alien, mais enfin c't pas mal

----------


## koKoTis

Vous connaissez d'autres films de mutants ?

----------


## giragu03

http://www.developpez.net/forums/arc...p/t-63016.html (tout est dans le titre de la page)  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## koKoTis

Merci pour le lien, mais je ne comprend pas le raport

----------


## mordrhim

c'est une boutade !

The Mutant Chronicles
et cette liste

----------


## koKoTis

Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;):

----------

